# Gran Tourer 2016 - Snapped Tag on Boot Hinge



## GranTourer2016 (6 mo ago)

Hi,

I’m new to this so many thanks in advance for your help! I’ve just bought a 2016 2 Series Gran Tourer and have only just noticed that at the top of the boot hinge on the left hand side there is a thin plastic type strip to the left of the hinge that is snapped. It doesn’t appear to do anything and I am experiencing no issues with my boot opening and closing however want to ensure I’m not making the wrong assumption. It would also satisfy my curiosity to know what it is and what it is for? Photos below. Thanks again!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Anti-static ground connection ‘strap’. Replace it.


----------



## GranTourer2016 (6 mo ago)

Doug Huffman said:


> Anti-static ground connection ‘strap’. Replace it.


Thanks Doug! Can I buy this online and do it myself or is it a job for my BMW garage?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

GranTourer2016 said:


> Thanks Doug! Can I buy this online and do it myself or is it a job for my BMW garage?


I don’t know how handy you are. If in doubt let your authorized BMW franchise hold the liability for screwing up.


----------



## Aram Aram (6 mo ago)

Can someone expert in bmw look to my profile and answer my question?


----------

